# My new veggie beds



## glorysue

Trying my hand at a garden this year, even bought a orange tree and lime tree, and some grapes to grow vines along the fence line
Sanger Texas


----------



## lazydaisy67

That looks awesome!! Hope you get LOADS of veggies!!


----------



## MountainKing

Those look great! We are trying some trees too..but I'm guessing it will be a decade before we see anything from some of them. I think we planted a peach tree, a fig tree, and two pecan trees. We'll see...

Good luck - that is a nice looking setup there!

MK


----------



## biobacon

Good for you. Inspiring me to get working on mine again. I still have a couple of weeks till I can plant myself.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

biobacon said:


> Good for you. Inspiring me to get working on mine again. I still have a couple of weeks till I can plant myself.


Bio, planting yourself is not the way you reproduce. Talk to your wife.


----------



## rawhide2971

Very nice raised beds. Thats the best way to go. I started using rasied beds many years ago and have not looked back. I have 4 beds and plan to add at least one more this year. 3 Plum trees and as of this year of different varieties, experimenting to find which makes the best jelly, the grand kids go through it like no bodies buisness. One pear tree, one necterine (hard to keep the worms out of it), one Pluout tree new this year and one cherry tree. 3 blueberry bushs and if my wife would let me I would have the back yard full of a variety of other fruit trees. For some reasons she feels the need to actually see the pond from the back deck...go figure....Don't forget that ever year or two to refresh your raised beds with some good compost, I prefere to get some mushroom from a local dirt yard but thats just me. I do compost from the kitchen and garden but I find that the mushroom compost is cheap and a good kick in the pants for the plants...just my thoughts of course. Have a great grwoing season


----------



## PipLogan

glorysue said:


> Trying my hand at a garden this year, even bought a orange tree and lime tree, and some grapes to grow vines along the fence line
> Sanger Texas


Are the posts sunk in the ground or are they just sitting on top?


----------



## LincTex

PipLogan said:


> Are the posts sunk in the ground or are they just sitting on top?


I would think "sitting on top" would be fine - the boxes won't move around once they are filled... and, if you ever did need to move them, it would be a lot easier to do if you weren't digging up any posts.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Looks nice! Are you going to mulch the beds too? It'll help reduce the need for watering.


----------



## glorysue

just sitting on the ground


----------



## PipLogan

Good to know! Thanks.


----------



## readytogo

glorysue said:


> Trying my hand at a garden this year, even bought a orange tree and lime tree, and some grapes to grow vines along the fence line
> Sanger Texas


I hate people with beautiful gardens,, my God that is a post card moment. I have to clean my backyard and do the same you have done there , I had the same in Copperas Cove, TX back in the 70`s while station at Ft Hood , got tons of vegies wow, how I hate you.:surrender:


----------

